# All I can say is SWEET !



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Take a look at this.... ATV!

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?sid=225515 ... id=queue-4

I hope Santo leaves one under the tree for me :shock: .......... ahhh never mind :lol:


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

guner said:


> Take a look at this.... ATV!
> 
> http://www.ksl.com/index.php?sid=225515 ... id=queue-4
> 
> I hope Santa leaves one under the tree for me :shock: .......... ahhh never mind :lol:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

That is cool! I wonder how you would have to register it? Off road vehicle or watercraft? I'm sure in this great state they would make you double register it.


----------

